# anyone managed to do "make installworld"



## gustopn (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi again,

Is there anyone out there who managed to pass `make installworld` on 9.2-RELEASE?

Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, during my upgrade from version 9.1-p7 to 9.2 I used the source tree and have had no issues at all with compiling, installing and re-configuring (using mergemaster). Recently I upgraded some servers from 9.2 to 9.2-p1 and the same thing applies.

Instead of asking for reactions which can only be answered with yes or no, why not elaborate on your problem so that we can provide a little more useful information?


----------



## trh411 (Nov 4, 2013)

This one is marked "solved", but it would be nice if the OP shared the actual problem and solution.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes. Me. All the right steps are this:
`cd /usr/src
sudo make buildworld
sudo make buildkernel
sudo make installkernel`

Reboot into Single User Mode

`mount -u /`(To mount your fs as rw)
`cd /usr/src
make installworld
reboot`

Not 100% sure if `make installworld` is better to run it on Single User Mode and why or why not, but on me worked and on Single User Mode and just after `make installkernel` without rebooting my system. Perhaps someone here can give you more informations.


----------



## gustopn (Nov 4, 2013)

I think that it might have something to do with the shell.


----------

